# Cards Against Humanity--Halloween Edition!



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

thank you. these are great!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank you for sharing QueenHalloween! These are Awesome!


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

These are great, thanks !


----------



## zhitnik (Sep 26, 2017)

I love this! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

WOW such a cool idea! I suspect this is going to BLOW UP. I suggest you investigate a way to monetize this! Like a blog post to download the files with AdSense or something!


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

OH! are these the same size as the standard cards?


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

No, they are tiny. Sorry!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

So cool, thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi, I can't see the images but this sounds great! Any chance anyone can repost them please?


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Sasha,

They are in the original post as PDF files. Can you see them?


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi Queen, thanks for replying, no, it just says 'broken image'.


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

Bummer! Can you message me your email so I can send them to you?


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes, definitely, thank you very much.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Jul 19, 2012)

Great Job. Thank you


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

Haha, these are great! I adore CAH and I believe I have a new game for this year's party!!! Thank you!


----------



## jjossey0015 (Sep 20, 2019)

Amazing! We will definitely be playing this at our party this year! Thank you!


----------

